

No LHC beams until next year - hhm
http://cornellmath.wordpress.com/2008/09/23/no-lhc-beams-until-next-year/

======
ivey
The physicists from the future will never allow it to collide particles.

------
known
I think Moon is a safer place to conduct this experiment.

------
lpgauth
Bummer, I was really looking forward to results :/

